# Looking for: GODDAMNIT DAVE



## FuckinDevlyn (Sep 12, 2015)

lookin for my friend. he goes by goddamnit dave, looks like h. h. holmes with shitty face tatts and was in austin last i knew housed up with his fiance just off the drag. if anyone has seen him or can get ahold of him it would be appreciated if you hit me up


----------



## Tude (Sep 12, 2015)

<giggles> changed yer thread title a tad. Hope you find him.


----------



## RoooflessHoboLord (Oct 24, 2016)

He's humbum'n in the same spot


----------



## crow (Dec 7, 2016)

dude cbass (south africa) told me he's dead and cheered 211 to his name. huh


----------



## Hobo Mud (Dec 20, 2017)

Well... That is certainly a interesting " God dam " name..... Hope you have success in finding your friend. Safe travels.


----------

